# kernel 2.6.27(-r1) makes problem with sata/ata confu[SOLVED]

## thestick

i've copied an old config from an actual working kernel 2.6.26-r4 and the sata disk goes from /dev/sda [ in the old kernel ] to /dev/hde3 [ in the new kernel] . it is strange, it does not work the same and it is recognised as a ATA disk

2.6.27

```
jmicron 0000:03:00.0: IDE controller (0x197b:0x2368 rev 0x00)

pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

jmicron 0000:03:00.0: 100% native mode on irq 16

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H58N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: WDC WD1600JB-00REA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0xb000-0xb007,0xb102 on irq 16

isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

ide1 at 0xb200-0xb207,0xb302 on irq 16

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: WDC WD5000AAKS-22YGA0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide2 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide3 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 312579695 sectors (160040 MB)

        native  capacity is 312581808 sectors (160041 MB)

hdb: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hde: max request size: 512KiB

hde: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 976771055 sectors (500106 MB)

        native  capacity is 976773168 sectors (500107 MB)

hde: Host Protected Area disabled.

hde: 976773168 sectors (500107 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63

hde: cache flushes supported

 hde: hde1 hde2 hde3

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

Driver 'ch' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 0: can't reserve I/O region [0x1f0-0x1f7]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 0 (errno=-16)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 2: can't reserve I/O region [0x170-0x177]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 1 (errno=-16)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: no available native port

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe700 ctl 0xe800 bmdma 0xeb00 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe900 ctl 0xea00 bmdma 0xeb08 irq 19

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

```

OLD working kernel

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

JMB: IDE controller (0x197b:0x2368 rev 0x00) at  PCI slot 0000:03:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

JMB: 100% native mode on irq 16

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f, BIOS settings: hdc:PIO, hdd:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H58N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: WDC WD1600JB-00REA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0xb000-0xb007,0xb102 on irq 16

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 312579695 sectors (160040 MB)

        native  capacity is 312581808 sectors (160041 MB)

hdb: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-869.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

Driver 'ch' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: HPA detected: current 976771055, native 976773168

ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AAKS-22YGA0, 12.01C02, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976771055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKS-2 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976771055 512-byte hardware sectors (500107 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976771055 512-byte hardware sectors (500107 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe700 ctl 0xe800 bmdma 0xeb00 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe900 ctl 0xea00 bmdma 0xeb08 irq 19

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

```

```
lspci  | grep IDE

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller

```

help.Last edited by thestick on Wed Oct 29, 2008 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyrillic

It is generally a bad idea to have both the legacy IDE drivers (CONFIG_IDE) and the new libata drivers (CONFIG_ATA) enabled in the same kernel.

----------

## thestick

i will try but i have the feeling that the kernel will not recognize one of my hdd's:

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller

controls

```

hdparm -i /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Model=WDC WD1600JB-00REA0, FwRev=20.00K20, SerialNo=WD-WCANM5526747

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=50

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=312579695

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

or am i wrong?

//later edit

removed that old one (CONFIG_IDE) from kernel =>

kernel does not boot, since /dev/hdb3 holds the / (root) partition

instead it pointed to me that i had root= /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 as correct options.

here are my current relevant lines from .config

 --- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

  [*]   ATA ACPI Support

  [*]   SATA Port Multiplier support

  [*]   ATA SFF support

<*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

<*>     Generic ATA support

<*>     JMicron PATA support

<*>     Intel PATA MPIIX support

<*>     Intel PATA old PIIX suppor

<*>     Intel SCH PATA supportLast edited by thestick on Tue Oct 28, 2008 12:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmpogo

 *thestick wrote:*   

> i will try but i have the feeling that the kernel will not recognize one of my hdd's:
> 
> 03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller
> 
> controls
> ...

 

JMicron is supported under libata.

Enable 

JMicron PATA support

----------

## thestick

now they are both seen as SATA drives  :Smile: . i'll call it a winner. thanks

----------

